# How much do puppies sleep?



## storybookstory (Dec 29, 2007)

What's a normal sleeping time for puppies at different stages?

3 months?
4 months?
5 months?
6 months?
9 months?
1 year?
normal adult?

Thanks - 

Sally


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

How much do puppies sleep?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
What's a normal sleeping time for puppies at different stages?

3 months? lots
4 months? lots
5 months? lots
6 months? lots
9 months? lots
1 year? lots
normal adult? lots

:biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1::biggrin1:
My crew are all pretty big sleepers. Couch potatoes. They go thru spurts of playing/running/chasing throughout the day, but for the most part they are pretty lazy.
Heidi is 4 months old now, and she seems to be awake more than the adults. She will be awake for a couple hours, then sleep for a couple hours. I don't know that I could really put a "time" on exactly how much they sleep. 
They are def more awake/playfull in the evening when everyone is home from work/school than they are during the day~~
Hope this helps!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I agree with Katie, based off of Kubrick alone, of course. He is a BIG sleeper. He usually sleeps probably 18 hours of the day, depending on the day. He does like to run around and play, but when we're done he will usually curl up and sleep before getting up to run around again.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Good to know. I thought I might not be "stimulating" Posh enough. Yes, I've been boring here and there. Yikes!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Very cute, Katie!~ I can say that my guys did sleep a lot more when they were puppies, then less from 4 months to a year, and then I find that after 1 year, they sleep a little more.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Very cute Katie, I think that about covers it. Play, sleep, play, sleep, play, eat, sleep, ect....


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Really??? I wonder if something is wrong with Ollie? He seems to never sleep. He lays down, but even in the night if I wake up and look at him, he is usually awake. He may be being quiet, but he's definately awake. During the day he is most always 'busy'. Sometimes he gets sleepy in the evening for 30 minutes or so, then he gets busy again! Wonder what's up with that.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Isn't Ollie a only dog. Me, Katie and Laurie have quite a few dogs living under our roofs. Maybe they wear each other out.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Nope, I have a chihuahua, Ruby, too. Ollie is in love with her. They play too, several times each day they'll get in a little RLH. She doesn't play as much as he does, though, so probably doesn't wear him out like your beautiful babies do.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Here is the sleep routine for my furbabies:

10pm- 6am
9:30am- 12 pm.
3 pm- 5pm. 
AND
relax, doze off any time they are tired of playing...the playing is constantly chasing each other up and down the stairs. I bet they get exhausted fast! They are ing right now after a big round of chasing, fetch the ball and RLH.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

My guys are only 3 and 6 months. They sleep approx 9pm-6am, then approx 9am-11am, and then they have a solid afternoon nap approx 1-3pm. Also there is usually an evening "catnap" too.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Mine go to bed around 10pm, up between 6:30/7am
They will sleep again for a few hours between 9 & 11 am. Then again from 
2-5pm. From 5 until 8 they are up and then a little rest. They will get up and play for an hour before it's bedtime.

It sounds like a lot of sleeping, but they are so active when they are awake, they need the naps to recoup their energy.


----------

